# References to Famous Movie Quotes



## Shotgunjim (Aug 11, 2009)

Iâ€™d just like to know what you all think about using references to famous movie quotes in stories. Thanks


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 11, 2009)

Referring to movie quotes or using them in stories? In either case, I don't.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 11, 2009)

It's possible that some characters could typically make such references as part of their personality.  Similar to how John Crichton would make many popculture references in Far Scape.

However just doing that does not necessarily make it funny or good.  It would be all in HOW you do it and for some characters or scenarios, it may not be possible at all.


----------



## selkie (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't like when people insert them into conversations and expect it to be hilarious lololololol.

But I honestly don't know what you mean. Like using the quotes while telling a story, or are you writing a story and incorporating movie quotes...?


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

Personally, I think they're excellent for making a character seem tangible.
Fuck.
I also think they're great to lead people around by the back of the head. Just keep dropping movie quotes that have an uncomfortable, sigil-like closeness to one another and when it all comes crashing down. Fuck them.
With a quote.
From some banal flick.
Like White Chicks.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 12, 2009)

Sure, I'll check it out!


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 12, 2009)

_"However just doing that does not necessarily make it funny or good. It would be all in HOW you do it and for some characters or scenarios, it may not be possible at all."_

I'll keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 12, 2009)

It wouldn't necessarily be meant to be funny, what I mean is something that would just be a nod to a movie quote that everyone knows about. For example, if you have ever seen _The Godfather_, there's a scene where Don Vito Corleone says:

_"I just never knew until this very day that it was Barzini all along."_ 

If you've seen the movie, then you probably know what I'm talking about, but anyway, what I had in mind is replacing "Barzini" with the name of a character in the story.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 12, 2009)

Ahhh, yes. I think you know exactly what I mean! lol


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 12, 2009)

Shotgunjim said:


> Jim





Shotgunjim said:


> writes





Shotgunjim said:


> many





Shotgunjim said:


> posts.



Er... Jimbo... there's the 'Quote' button on the bottom right hand corner of every post. It quotes... makes it easier to see what you're replying to. Also, the plus enables you to reply to many posts. It's called 'Multi-Quote'. Just hit the pluses and then the 'Quote' and you're ready to go. Just a little tip for you.

About the topic. I think movie quotes aren't bad, if they are used in good taste. I have used this kind of effect a few times, but most of the time it has gone unnoticed. Really, if you're good enough a writer, the story will flow so well around the quote your readers won't even notice it.

More often than movie quotes, I have used references to literature. And this isn't limited to quotes. I'm not embarrassed to tell that I rip off other writers, as everybody does that in reality. You can't write without referring at least to the Bible or something. I mean, half of English names are from that book. And, in any case, most of my referrals have gone unnoticed. I think I have found the formula to mix material of other origins and material of my own, to create an interesting and pleasurable reading experience.


----------



## Tolgron (Aug 13, 2009)

Use them sparingly and only when the situation calls for it, is my opinion, which would always be in dialogue or a 1st person narrative (or else when using a style that is casual and conversational enough for it to escape notice). Used too many times and it'll loose its effect or, even worse, make it look as though you're trying to ride on said film's popularity. You should try to be original as much as is possible and aim to write so that, in the future, people may want to quote _you_.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 14, 2009)

_"Er... Jimbo... there's the 'Quote' button on the bottom right hand corner of every post. It quotes... makes it easier to see what you're replying to. Also, the plus enables you to reply to many posts. It's called 'Multi-Quote'. Just hit the pluses and then the 'Quote' and you're ready to go. Just a little tip for you."_

Yeah, there are still a few small things that I haven't figured out. I'm more used to the Youtube style of replying and commenting.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 14, 2009)

_"Use them sparingly and only when the situation calls for it, is my opinion, which would always be in dialogue or a 1st person narrative (or else when using a style that is casual and conversational enough for it to escape notice). Used too many times and it'll loose its effect or, even worse, make it look as though you're trying to ride on said film's popularity. You should try to be original as much as is possible and aim to write so that, in the future, people may want to quote you."_

Thanks for that, I appreciate it.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I think that goes with more than just films. There's a fine line between too much and enough, it can usually be found when you're reading over what you've written. I do like outside references occasionally too; they make nice "easter eggs" for readers.


----------

